# Nakamichi CA-1 pre/pro Help



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Knowledge on a Nakamichi CA-1 pre/pro ? 
There's a 'button' left of the volume control and it has a minus sign on one side of it and a plus on the other. Does anyone know what it's purpose is ? I'm looking at one to buy,but can not find much info on them, most appreciated any info.


----------

